
OnePlus 5 Is the First Android Phone to Beat the iPhone in Speed Test - Sathvik_S
https://techviral.net/oneplus-5-beats-the-iphone-in-speed-test/
======
MBCook
It's pretty interesting the iPhone holds up so well given that it has
basically 1/3 the RAM and the animations seem to be slower (as the narrator
keeps mentioning).

